# Do you charge a Kit Fee?



## pinkvanilla (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm starting to get some more TFP work at the moment (and hoping to get more in the future!) and wondering when it's appropriate to charge a kit fee? I know an MUA that charges one most times (if not all the time) but I personally don't feel comfortable doing this.

Any tips?


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 2, 2009)

I say no - if you're still learning, then you should be donating your services to a shoot like everyone else.  The photographer and model don't get anything, so it's seen as bad form to ask for a kit fee.

That's been my experience and feedback from photographers anyway.  It sucks yes, and it's expensive to replace makeup - but you're very early in your career, so if you're building your port then don't ask for a kit fee.


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2009)

No.

TFP means no one is getting paid - photographer, model, MUA. Everyone has expenses, be it photography equipment, makeup supplies, or gym memberships or whatever for models. It seems unfair for only one person to ask for a kit fee when everyone has expenses for their business, not only the MUA.

However, you can ask for a kit fee if the photographer is planning on selling the photo commercially.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks so much girls!
I figured as much, but I'd heard all this talk about kit fees I wasn't really sure what I was meant to be doing


----------



## aeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Nope.  Kit fees belong on film and tv sets only.  Half day and Full day rates also exist there but that's what you'll be talking about to photographers if you want to be paid.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks! Speaking of which, what constitutes a half day or full day in this industry (as in how many hours for each)? Is it up to me, or is there a standard? I was thinking last night that if someone wanted to hire me for 6 hours, is this a full day?

Sorry for all the questions! I didn't really get taught any of this in my makeup course.


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't know where I heard this, but half day is 4 hours or less, full day is 4-8 hours.  

Of course shoots run longer, and I have heard of people charging overtime for 8+ hours, but I can't be sure what the rule is.  I always thought a day rate was for a whole day, even if it's a 10 hour day, but I could be wrong.  I'm new like you


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 4, 2009)

They don't teach this sort of stuff in makeup courses? Shame.

And of course, no chargin of the kit fee. You along with the photog and the model are all doing this with no compensation.
I would charge if someone was using it for means other than to build a portfolio


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




counterobesess - I'll keep those time frames in mind! (PS: I did say thanks to your post too, but it's not showing up yet!).

MsWestchesterNY - At least the makeup school I went to didnt teach us this sort of stuff. They just taught basic makeup - no mention of how to get your portfolio up, how to get work, nothing!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 4, 2009)

That's weird. I mean it's kind of the business part of makeup, but it's still part of it nonetheless... 
Good luck hunny bunches


----------

